# HOW TO SEND FAX THROUGH COMPUTER



## jigar657 (Jan 25, 2005)

GUYS, ANYONE KNOWING HOW TO SEND FAXES TO INDIAN DESTINATIONS (FREE OR PAID)???


----------



## sr_ultimate (Jan 25, 2005)

*Free*: 
1.About 2 years ago I think i saw a software in digit Mindware but it never worked  for me  :roll: 

2.And once I saw in yahoo mail offering some fax thingy that didn`t work LOL


----------



## SmoothCriminal (Jan 25, 2005)

well.. u can send Fax if u have a FAX-Modem.. Many Modems these days are fax-modems and u can use them to send fax.. The exact methd/tutorila to send fax using modem was in one of old issues of Digit (atleast 1 yr back i suppose)..

Anyways.. these links mite help..

Send Fax using Modem

E-Fax

QLpro

Btw.. Pls post such Qs in Q & A section..


----------



## ShekharPalash (Jan 25, 2005)

there's also an in-built tool FAX CONSOLE in WIndows XP... insert ur XP CD... chose "install optional componets"... 

and choose to install Fax Services... 

but ur modem must support faxing...


----------



## sagar_mutha (Jan 25, 2005)

but....how can i receive faxes using my pc?


----------



## rajesh (Jan 26, 2005)

If you have a fax-modem you can send faxes through the computer.

I have a Dlink 56 Kbps modem and a CD is provided which contains a software which enables you to send the faxes.


----------



## tuxfan (Jan 26, 2005)

You need a software like WinFax to send or receive faxes in your computer. The software manages everything. You only have to set up the right options.

Usually, a CD comes with all the modems giving some other such free software with which you can even setup an answering machine.


----------



## perk_bud (Jan 26, 2005)

Yup check your modem driver cd it should be there.


----------



## jigar657 (Jan 26, 2005)

if anyone has used winfax...

may i know how long does it normally take to send the fax thru my modem...i mean is it faster than regular fax machine...

???

plz guys reply soon...

jigar


----------



## tuxfan (Jan 27, 2005)

jigar657 said:
			
		

> if anyone has used winfax...
> 
> may i know how long does it normally take to send the fax thru my modem...i mean is it faster than regular fax machine...
> 
> ...



Actually, what all fax programs do is make a virtual printer driver. Then you print to that fax-printer and it will invoke the faxing software. So that way you can fax from all applications.

Time taken is almost similar. I haven't seen any great increase or reduction in speed while sending. However, receiving is a little inconvenient, although its almost the same speed.

Speed depends not only your machine, but also the machine at the other end. Usually, modems are faster than fax machines, but the actual speed is the speed of the slower device.


----------



## ranjithbajpe (Jan 27, 2005)

*use krify!!!!!*

Hello U can use this site for sending sms AS well as fax also. But fax there is only limited service. 
[b][url]*krifysms.com[/b][/url]


----------

